# Never Seen One Of These



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2016)

Is this a special made racing model or did Schwinn install the wrong size head tube? :eek: 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/5481990738.html


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 19, 2016)

Special race model used by the famous racer Harry Walschmacker.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't care who you are that is funny right there!!

Special race model used by the famous racer Harry Walschmacker


----------



## rhenning (Mar 20, 2016)

The other thing that that bike comes with is a very bent frame.  Wonder how hard it is to ride it.  Roger


----------



## froze (Apr 10, 2016)

They use to bend the frames back then like that to shorten the wheelbase for racing...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Special race model used by the famous racer Harry Walschmacker.




Oh man, now I want to change my Cabe user name.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 13, 2016)

I did some research into Harry Walschmacker. Apparently he was one of the fastest riders of his day but his career ended abruptly.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2016)

I did a little more research and discovered that Harry had fathered two children who also got into competitive cycling named Stoney and Mason. It was reported that both Stoney and Mason Walschmacker had the same speed and bike handling skills their father was famous for. Both had promising careers in cycling which ended abruptly as well.


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2016)

Your neglect to mention Justin Uther Walschmacker, the third son. Same fate from what I've read.


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2016)

Then there's his cousin, German composer and bicycle racer, Irving Berlin Walschmacker.


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2016)

The ad is gone so I assume a relative must have bought it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 15, 2016)

vincev said:


> The ad is gone so I assume a relative must have bought it.




Yeah, Harry's granddaughter Ima got it


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 15, 2016)

Seems quite the history, Richard, uncle of the three sons, wasnt much of a racer as Harry or the boys, but lived up to the name none the less. It was said son "Dick JR" was able to pull through thanks to the quality and safety of the childrens bicycle seats of the time.


----------

